

FSF: Microsoft, the Community Promise isn't enough - jp_sc
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20090717043855128

======
socratees
The arguments in the article against use of c# are perfectly reasonable. Its
the open source community that has to keep its vigil, and protect their hard
work.

------
jongraehl
Are there any F# related patents? Does the promise extend to it as well?

